# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Saturday was a blow out and so we moved to Sunday.. A very nice day with light winds and warm sunshine. Good company made for a very nice fall day.. 

But the big mats of grass and tons of flotsam just kept on coming down river. Very high tides and and westerly wind pulled every log off the shoreline. 

We did manage some good cats in between fighting grass on our lines. We had two break offs today on some very big fish.. 50lb flouro just broke .... Very odd.. 





































Wind shifted and tide slowed to crawl so we moved. Called it a day an our later. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!


----------

